# Kicks and Ables has good stuff today! (Reopened!)



## akimaki (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi! Kicks is visiting my island and he has rly nice bags! Also Ables is selling some goth clothes today if you are into that! So just come over and buy or whatever! I'll be open for about an hour or so.

Basic rules apply, just yknow be nice lol. I will be semi afk though (making lunch), so if you want fruit or something just only take the apples!

As for gifts I don't want anything, just looking for pears and maybe lillies or mums.

PM me for the Dodo code! (sorry to every who got stuck in the loading screens)

*also excuse my island right now! tryna get that 3 star ;p


----------



## kayleee (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ll come! I can bring flowers


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 30, 2020)

opps sorry i only have some tulip seeds..maybe next time


----------



## whitherward (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll drop by with some flowers!


----------



## aloe (Mar 30, 2020)

omw! bringing pears


----------



## axo (Mar 30, 2020)

i'll bring some pears with me!


----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)

I can bring red, white, and yellow mums!! Will be over in a little bit.


----------



## intestines (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to drop by! I'll pick up a couple of lilies on my way x


----------



## Kub (Mar 30, 2020)

I would love to visit! Unfortunately I don't have any lilies or mums.. And my pears aren't grown yet. I'm sorry!


----------



## cicely (Mar 30, 2020)

It's been full for the past 20 minutes or so, hope I can get in before closing lol, if not, thanks for hosting anyway!


----------



## akimaki (Mar 30, 2020)

I think my internet gave out for some reason (Im in an online class rn lol) but i'll be back in about 30 minutes!!
Sorry about that!


----------



## cicely (Mar 30, 2020)

akimaki said:


> I think my internet gave out for some reason (Im in an online class rn lol) but i'll be back in about 30 minutes!!
> Sorry about that!



Your town was really cool from the few seconds I saw it lol, I loved all the trees!


----------



## Abi (Mar 30, 2020)

are you still open?


----------



## CowKing (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey! Lmk when you're open again! I could use some more bags! Thank you!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come? I can bring pears!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

Could I come when you re open?


----------



## lauren1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I visit? I can bring a nook ticket!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 30, 2020)

Maybe i'll come and visit. This is my first time going to someone's place, so trying to figure out how to go to your town will take a while.


----------



## akimaki (Mar 30, 2020)

New code everyone!! (check 1st post) If you have anything just drop it near dodo


----------



## rianne (Mar 30, 2020)

I can drop by with a few pears!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 30, 2020)

Perhaps I can give you that MLG Glasses.


----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)

Can whoever has their nookphone open please close it? ^^'


----------



## helenxsarah (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks, love visiting people now my shops are closed for the day. On my way soon


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you still open? I can bring some pears


----------



## akimaki (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks to all who came! Closing up shop!


----------

